# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  LFS List

## sherchoo

Hi guys,

I'm in a process of updating the LFS list. Care to share which place do you marine guys frequent? 

Let me know and I'll update the list.

----------


## sherchoo

Hi guys,

I'm in a process of updating the LFS list. Care to share which place do you marine guys frequent? 

Let me know and I'll update the list.

----------


## sherchoo

Hi guys,

I'm in a process of updating the LFS list. Care to share which place do you marine guys frequent? 

Let me know and I'll update the list.

----------


## sherchoo

Hi guys,

I'm in a process of updating the LFS list. Care to share which place do you marine guys frequent? 

Let me know and I'll update the list.

----------


## sherchoo

hmmm... no response.... why?

----------


## Marlin

COMING COMING COMING !!!! WHO SAY NO ONE COMING ! I AM COMING WITH THE LIST.....Here it goes  :Smile: 

1) Pacific Aquatic Centre
L35, Blk D, Pasir Ris Farmway 2,
Singapore 510000. Tel : 65820010

2) Wong Loy Kee Aquarium Store,
Blk 4, Sago Lane, 
#02-119
Singapore 2211497

3) Reef World
Loyang Agrotechnology Park,
Plot L33 MK 29 at Pasir Ris Drive 12,
Singapore 510000 
Tel : 65843819

4) Marine &amp;amp; Discus Aquarium
Unit No : 19/20, No. 67 Sungei Tengah Road,
Singapore 699008
Tel : 67698640

5) RainBow Pet and Aquarium Centre (See only : Got what I mean har ?)
Blk 151, Serangoon North Ave. 2
#01-73
Singapore 550151
Tel : 62873988

6) Nature Aquarium
Blk 1, Thomson Road,
#01-340,
Balestier Hill Shopping Centre
S'pore 300001
Tel : 62556051

(Well, those that do planted Tanks will know our famous 'Chan' and his Lightings  :Smile:  I am trying to ask him to bring in more Marine 'Chemicals' such as Trace Elements, Calcium, Magnisium, but I NEED MORE SUPPORTERS to educate him on what are the essential things to bring in, he is experienced in Planted Tanks, but for Marine, he still has got alot to learn from us, hope we can guide him  :Smile: 

7) Reborn
Next shop to Aqua Mart and is located at
122, Paya Lebar Road,
Singapore 409010

 :Cool:  One more very famous one is at Selater Farmway T95, who got the exact address har ???? Those who do Marine sure have the address, I lost it, but only know how to go there  :Smile: 

Cheers
Marlin !!!!

----------


## sherchoo

Updated

----------


## Sand_tubeworm

Hi, Marlin,

I had got to know a 1 year-old Marine &amp;amp; Inverterbrates shop-farm at Lim Chu Kang which I'm quite satisfied with my purchases and the advices &amp;amp; suggestions from them. I hope it will be of interests to you &amp;amp; other hobbists. 

New Trio Fisheries
LCK 110, 261 Neo Tiew Crescent
Contacts : Bac at 90097781 or Steven at 98178144
Open daily to public bet. 10.30am to 7.30pm

This shop-farm is immediately just after the Kranji Reservoir, turn to the right lane and is just a few units after the &amp;quot;Sungei Buloh Nature Park&amp;quot;. It might be a bit far, but I think is worth-while going for a trip, becauseat the same time you can also visit some other farms which are nearby. Most important things for Marine Hobbists is to get quality fishes &amp;amp; others at reasonable &amp;amp; cheap price. From what I had gathered/found this shop is one of the 2 direct Marine Fish &amp;amp; Inverterbrates Importers &amp;amp; Suppliers in Singapore besides Pacific Marine, the rest of the fish shops are actually getting their supplies from these 2 suppliers.
 :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

marlin, that is basically the most visited places u have listed out.. well done.. most of them, i only know how to get there.. dun even know the addressess..hahhaa

----------


## vache

AquaMart (Next to Reborn)
122 Paya Lebar Road 
6744 2955 

Farmart Marine &amp;amp; Discus Aquarium 
67 19/20 Farmart Center Sungei Tengah Road 
6769 8640

Harlequin Marine Aqarium 
17, Cavan Road 
6396 5659 

Hawaii Marine Fish 
439 Sembawang Road 
6754 0065 

Keong Seong Fish Shop 
Block 22 #01-699 Havelock Rd 
6272 9384

Kwang's Aquarium 
7D Crane Road 
6440 4550 

Marine Image 
Block 925 #01-223 Yishun Central 1 
6758 8675 

Marine Life Hobbielist
178, West Coast Way, Hong Leong Garden Shopping Ctr
6777 4047

New Trio Fisheries 
261 Neo Tiew Crescent (LCK110) S 718900 
6898 4512 

Ocean Planet 
31, Oxford Road 
6294 6056

Pacific Marine Aquaria 
Plot 32 No 1 Lorong Halus (Pasir Ris Dr 12), Loyang Agrotech Park S(510000) 6386 0060 

Reborn Aquarium &amp;amp; Supplier (Next to AquaMart) 
122 Paya Lebar Road 
6287 9335 

Reef Aquarius 
88 Koon Seng Rd S(427029) 
6440 5508 

Reef World 
Plot L33 MK 29 Lorong Halus (Pasir Ris Dr 12), Loyang Agrotech Park 
6584 3819

Sea Life Aquarium 
240 Balestier Rd S(329702) 
6256 4727 

Silver River Aquarium 
#B1-K04 Bt Timah Shopping Centre 
6469 3257 

Superstar Aquarium 
#01-08A NTUC Downtown East 1 Pasir Ris Close S(519599) 
6584 4288

Superstar Aquarium 
Block 476 #01-193 Tampines St 44 S(520476) 
6588 3833 

Supreme Aquarium
T-95 Seletar West Farmway 1 
6482 3083 

Wong Loy Kee Aquarium 
Block 4 #02-119 Sago Lane 
6221 1497 
6222 9763 

Heard that SuperStar in Downtown East do sell Marine Equipment beside arowana. Hope this info is correct as to my best knowledge.

----------


## sherchoo

Vache,

Updated 15/12/02.

----------


## pine_tree

Aquatechnic
7 Kg Kayu Rd
Tel : 63480048

Think shifted to kallang dunlop(making mattress) building

----------


## lorba

Cichlids Forever

Address and contact information:
9, Simon Road 
Singapore 454895
Tel: 94515410 (Mobile)
Email: &amp;quot;[email protected]&amp;quot; 
Web: &amp;quot;http://www.geocities.com/presa2001sg&amp;quot;

Operating Hours:
Mon-Thu: 7.30pm - 11pm
Friday: 7.30pm - 12am
Sat-Sun: 2pm - 11pm

----------


## kraken72

I've got afew:

Pet Provision
305 Changi Road
Singapore 419783
Teck Chye : 67476636
Email: [email protected]
URL: www.petprovision.com

Green Sea Aquarium Co.
381 Balestier Road
Singapore 329793
Tel: 62513051

Gardenmaster Flora &amp;amp; Aquatic Center
59 Jalan Besar 
Singapore 208810
Tel: 62976966

Mainland Tropical Fish Farm
1, Pasir Ris Farmway 1
Singapore 519352
Tel: 62873883
Email: [email protected]

Plant Aquatic
80 Marine Parade Central 
#01-780
Singapore 440080
Tel: 63420021
Email: [email protected]

Atles Aquarium (S) Pte. Ltd.
19 Seletar West Farmway 1
Singapore 798124
Tel: 64818882
Email: [email protected]
URL: www.atlasaqm.com

Hope these help...

----------


## sherchoo

Thanks guys... will update the list as soon as I can.

----------


## pine_tree

I thought the guy say &amp;quot;Marine&amp;quot;. Mainland where got marine or I understood? No offence if not some newbies comes along then....

----------


## puffers

Can look for the list in www.aquaticrealm.com
Quite a comphrehensive list of LFS
 :Wink:

----------


## kraken72

Err...pine_tree, no offence taken...by the way, the &amp;quot;Marine&amp;quot; word used by sherchoo...is only refering to the folks...not the LFS...if you look into the LFS List, it comprise of ALL types of LFS....Furthermore almost all complete LFS do sell Coral Chips/Sand of different sizes and Different types of Filters...canister, UGF, pumps, air tubes, clips..etc.....doesn't it label it as Marine product as well?...

Mainland is one of the largest substract importer in Singapore and they do carry a large variety of it...not to mention, relatively cheaper then those sold elsewhere....can't say the same for all the other stuffs that is being sold there though...

Just to clear things up...no offence intended....[ :Grin: ]

----------


## jovian

there is a new marine lfs in Balestier... will update u guys soon.

----------


## elmike

sherchoo

Excuse me...I'm puzzled as to why tel nos &amp;amp; addresses - the most important info - were not included in AQ LFS list. I submitted the info but it was taken out. Now I'm looking for contacts to System &amp;amp; Control Engrg but could not find it in the list nor in the commercial buying guide/ business listings! Is there an explaination for this??? The other thing is to make the List accessible without having to log on again (once a member is in the system).

mike

----------


## benny

> ----------------
> On 3/13/2003 12:45:40 PM 
> 
> 
> sherchoo
> 
> Excuse me...I'm puzzled as to why tel nos &amp;amp;amp;amp; addresses - the most important info - were not included in AQ LFS list. I submitted the info but it was taken out. Now I'm looking for contacts to System &amp;amp;amp;amp; Control Engrg but could not find it in the list nor in the commercial buying guide/ business listings! Is there an explaination for this??? The other thing is to make the List accessible without having to log on again (once a member is in the system).
> 
> mike
> ----------------


Mike,

You have to click on the on the entry to get the details like address, tel and even a map.

Cheers,

----------


## elmike

I see... but I would rather that Postal Code &amp;amp; Website be replaced with useful Address &amp;amp; Tel... I mean how many LFS has a website?? 

mike

----------


## benny

> ----------------
> On 3/13/2003 3:34:52 PM 
> 
> 
> I see... but I would rather that Postal Code &amp;amp;amp;amp; Website be replaced with useful Address &amp;amp;amp;amp; Tel... I mean how many LFS has a website?? 
> 
> mike
> ----------------


Mike,

You did click on the name of the shop right? All the details are there.

I must agree tha the interface is not very user friendly as the finger cursor does not show up when you hover the mouse over it, although the bar does turn pink.

Perhaps the tel instead of the postal code is a good idea.

Cheers,

----------


## elmike

Agree w you, benny...
There's just one too many clicks, not to mention the loading time, needed to get the most useful info. With info such northen, southen, etc., Postal code does become redundant and the list would better serve its purpose having tel instead.

mike

----------


## Rummynose

Sea Life Aquarium 
240 Balestier Rd S(329702) 
6256 4727 

May i know more info abt this shop pls?

----------


## Rummynose

Sea Life Aquarium 
240 Balestier Rd S(329702) 
6256 4727 

May i know more info abt this shop pls?

----------


## purpleocto

hi all,

found another new marine shop, quite a cosy place...

E Aquarists' Place
20 siglap drive,#01-05 (off frankel ave)
tel:64482307
http://www.eaquarist.com

----------


## aquaticus

Aqua Star Trading
Blk 934 Yishun Cental 1

Have lotsa of marine fishes and freshwater fishes.. 

Price wise really very cheap.. Marine fishes even cheaper than most farms and varieties are more.

Lotsa of assessories, one shop on fishes and the other on assessories. 

Place very cramp and untidy.

----------

